# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Transcribing a football match commentary

## longing4sky

Hi there!
I'm trying to transcribe the commentary from football match highlights by BBC and would be grateful for your help. The match is rather notable for Russian football fans, indeed  ::  
I've uploaded the video to zSHARE and Google Video (though the quality of the video on the latter has deteriorated dramatically), and here or here you can get the audio only. 
This is my first experience of that kind, so I'm not quite sure that even the words I have been able to recognise have been recognised correctly. (By the way, should I put some more commas in the previous sentence?) 
Anyway, here's what I've got at the moment. I have numbered the phrases I can't get at all. The phrases I'm not sure about are marked with question marks. 
Once again, thanks for your help!   

> Introduction - 0:05
> The flying Dutchmen against their old Dutch master… Holland the most accomplished side so far in the finals, Russia the most improved… The Dutch aiming for their fifth semi-final in six Euro-championships, Russia seeking their first since 1988, when they were runners out, beaten by one of the greatest goals ever and scored by current Netherlands coach Marco Van Basten… This match has intriguing subplots and tantalising potential... The stadium they call the Basel bathtub is awash with orange bubble bath... This city has been garishly, gloriously chaotic and vibrant for hours... ?Of? one report estimates,  150,000 Dutch supporters to be in Basel...
> 0:50
> Ooijer revert to the team, that beat Italy and France, can’t <1> them of the challenge of Van Pierse... Robin is on the bench but unfit to play 90 minutes... Boulahrouz plays despite the death of his prematurely born daughter Anisa this week... They wear black arm-bands as a mark of respect...
> 1:09
> Russia make one change – Bilyaletdinov, who has been disappointing, is dropped, and Saenko, the only foreign-based player of the squad, will <2> to their left... Arshavin was outstanding against Sweden... 
> First Half - 1:22 <3> won by Kolodin who’s so much improved, with Ignashevich alongside and <4> through the games... was hopeless in the first match against Spain... Kolodin... Arshavin... so dangerous... <5> ...has won the free kick... Russian public was very sceptical about their chances here... Lucky Hiddink he was called... Yurii Zhirkov at the free kick, outstanding throughout this championships... Semak is in there, Pavlyuchenko as well... <6> ...splendid save by Van Der Sar... There’s been a lack of good quality on free kicks and... this is certainly trying to catch Van Der Sar out of the near post... and the direction, Van Der Sar read it... Zyryanov with the corner kick... Pavlyuchenko arises.. <7> by Engelaar... Kolodin!... deflecting away and <8> ?nearly back into the path of? Semak... <9> Boulahrouz... This is the free kick once again, you can see – Van Der Sar is fully aware of where it is attempting... <10>
> 2:43 <11> the championships for you?... It’s good defensive <12> cause we’ve seen week-in, week-out... Pavlyuchenko... Semshov... high for Pavlyuchenko!... and Russia could and should have been ahead... so ?shocked? there... Guus Hiddink... but this is a fantastic ball... getting  between the two centre-backs, Ooijer, Mathijsen, ?to head?, and you can see stretching for it <13> keep it down... ?for? really, as a golden opportunity to lead the game...
> 3:17
> ...

 *Updated*
The phrases in question marked with colour, timing added. The post will be updated as soon as the corrections are made, if any  ::

----------

